# Trommelfilter von Sprick



## rainthanner (29. Okt. 2006)

Hallo, 

ich wollte nur mal mitteilen, wie es zum Kotzen ist, wenn man eine Betondecke mit 30cm dicke, ohne großartigen Hilfsmittel durchstemmen muß.  
Und weil dies noch nicht schwer genug ist, befindet sich die beschissene Baustelle auch noch unterm Teichsteg.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo Rainer





Leih dir eine Hilti


----------



## rainthanner (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

hier noch zwei Fotos: 

Ab morgen leih ich mir eine Große Hilti. 









Hier, unter dem Steg muß das Loch 80cm breit x 90cm lang und 60cm tief rein. Zusätzlich ein 1,5m langer Streifen 30cm breit und 30cm tief: 











Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Aber es wird sich lohnen. 
Eine neue mechanische Vorfilterung ist bestellt.  

Zu Weihnachten trommelt es.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

wie neuer Filter?

Na dann erzähl mal, was bekommst Du denn???


Axo, jo mit der Hilti sollte es klappen.


----------



## kwoddel (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*


----------



## karpfenalex (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo Rainer
Du weist ja ich habe diese Woche Urlaub einen Tag könnte ich sicher Opfern und  ich arbeitete 4j als Betonbauer kann mir da bestimmt in der Exfirma Maschienen ausleihen wo die arbeiten leichter machen. wenn es nimmer geht meine Nummer hast ja.

Mfg Alex


----------



## rainthanner (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> wie neuer Filter?
> 
> Na dann erzähl mal, was bekommst Du denn???


 
Wenn ich das wüßte, was ich da wieder bestellt habe.  

Na ja, mal sehn, wenn das Teil da ist. 
Angegeben hat man mir 4 Wochen Lieferzeit, also rechne ich mit 6 Wochen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Turbochris (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo,

wenn Du in der Nähe eine Metro hast und auch eine Karte hast oder noch jemanden mit einer Karte kennst kannst DU Dir für € 116.- eine 50J Abbruchhammer kaufen. Habe das Teil seit einer Woche im EInsatz und kann es nur empfehlen. Schätze mal, dass es auf Dauer nicht Deine letzte Betonarbeit war...

Grüße

Christian


----------



## rainthanner (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Das Loch ist fertig.  







Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Schönes Loch Rainer :__ nase:

Da soll jetzt der "Trommler" rein passen, na ich lass mich mal überraschen.


----------



## rainthanner (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Loch Rainer :__ nase:
> 
> Da soll jetzt der "Trommler" rein passen, na ich lass mich mal überraschen.


 
Ich noch viel mehr.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Maurizio (3. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

@Rainer:

1  

Dieser Winter wird geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, oder Rainer  .


----------



## bonsai (3. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Viel Spaß mit dem Trommelfilter.
Dann funzt die Biologie wie geschmiert.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Rambo (3. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hört sich nach viel Arbeit an, kann da nicht die alte Dame die da am Teich
rum stitzt mal helfen?
)))))


----------



## rainthanner (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo, 

Gestern abend kam der Trommler, nach 3 Wochen Lieferzeit bei mir an und heute Nachmittag habe ich ihn in seinem Loch versenkt: 














Nach nur einer Stunde Einbau lief die Kiste bereits.  
Morgen folgt noch der Pegelschalter und eine Isolierung der Rohrleitungen, denn der Abend kam doch schneller, als gedacht.  
Zum Schluß wird der Trommler in seinem Loch noch eingeschäumt. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hey Hey Rainer,

das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus und vor allem das Loch passt!

Aber sag mal, bist Du dir sicher das Du den Trommler einschäumen willst?

Den bekommst Du dann nie wieder aus dem Loch raus.....

Zeigst Du uns den Trommler *bitte* auch bei der Arbeit, 
wenn er läuft und läuft und läuft....evtl. mit Video?


----------



## Rambo (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo,

sorry aber ich weis leider nicht für was man sowas gebrauchen kann.
Was macht das Teil?

gr. rambo


----------



## kwoddel (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo Rainer
Sehe dich gerade Online. Fertig läuft der TF?


----------



## Michael K (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo Rainer,
meine Gratulation zum TF.
Weshalb einschäumen ? und reicht der normale Wasserdruck zur
Spülung der Trommel ?


----------



## rainthanner (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*



			
				Michael K schrieb:
			
		

> reicht der normale Wasserdruck zur
> Spülung der Trommel ?


 
Hallo Michael, 

habe vor dem Hausdruckminderer etwas über 4 Bar. In diese Leitung hatte ich vor einiger Zeit ein T-Stück eingebaut. Dort sitzt jetzt das Magnetventil für die Spühlleitung. 

Mal seh`n, wie sich unser kalkhaltiges Wasser negativ bemerkbar macht. 
Wenn wirklich, müßte ich auf eine Druckpumpe umsteigen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

FERTIG


















Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo Rainer 
Ich würde sagen   sieht soweit klasse aus und nun hoffe ich das er reibungslos läuft    




Ich möchte auch einen haben :?


----------



## rainthanner (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Schnurrt seit gestern wie ein Kätzchen.  

Das Ergebnis sehe ich leider nicht, da der Teich ja längst abgedeckt ist.  

kommt doch bald Weihnachten 
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Michael K (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo Rainer,

wie viel Liter jagst Du da durch?
Sind das zwei hunderter Eingänge und ein 160 er Ausgang ?
Bis jetzt hört man ja nur gutes vom TF.


----------



## rainthanner (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo Michael, 


aktuell bei 16°C WT 3x6500l/h, bisher im Sommerbetrieb 4x6500l/h

Im Frühjahr, wenn auch die Biokammer erneuert ist, ersetze ich die 6500er Pumpen durch zwei sparsame Rohrpumpen. 

Bis 30000l/h sollte er laut Angaben locker reinigen. 




> Bis jetzt hört man ja nur gutes vom TF.


Ich habe extra einige Zeit mit der Anschaffung gewartet, falls negative Beiträge über diesen TF erscheinen, aber dies blieb gänzlich aus. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (18. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Also Rainer
Ich habe was sehr negatives :? :? :? :? 





























bei mir würde er viel besser aussehen


----------



## Maurizio (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

@Rainer:

   ...


























...


----------



## rainthanner (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Hallo Mauri, 

siehste, 

bis du das Teil auspackst, ist er bei mir schon fleißig am Arbeiten.  


@Thorsten: 
Video kann ich gerne mal machen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (19. Nov. 2006)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*

Moin Rainer,

klasse...


----------



## rainthanner (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: 30cm Betondecke durchstemmen*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ergebnis sehe ich leider nicht, da der Teich ja längst abgedeckt ist.


 
Hallo, 

heute wurde der Teich von der Winterabdeckung befreit und ich hatte zum ersten mal seit der Trommler läuft freie Sicht ins Wasser. 

ich sag jetzt mal nix zum Bild. Nur, dass der Bodenablauf in 2,2m Tiefe sitzt.  








Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dr.J (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Trommelfilter von Sprick*

@Rainer
So langsam frisst mich der Neid auf. 

Ich kann nur sagen:  Respekt


----------



## ThomasK. (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Trommelfilter von Sprick*

  Auch haben will...!!!


----------



## Heiko H. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Trommelfilter von Sprick*

Hi Rainer,

sag mal wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Geräuschentwicklung beim Spülen des TF aus?
Bei einem Tf Selbstbau den ich gesehen habe, würden sich bei mir die Nackenhaare sträuben.
Da so ein Tf bei mir relativ nah an der Terrasse stehen würde, würde mich die Geräuschentwicklung doch sehr interessieren.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## rainthanner (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Trommelfilter von Sprick*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rainer,
> 
> sag mal wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Geräuschentwicklung beim Spülen des TF aus?


 
Hallo Heiko, 
wenn ich hier nun schreiben würde, dass man nix hört, wäre es gelogen. 
Ich kann aber mit gutem Gewissen schreiben, dass man *fast nix* hört. 
Alle zwei Stunden also für 1 Min. genau hinhören, sonst ist es schon wieder weg.  

Ganz ehrlich. 




Hallo Jürgen, hallo Thomas, 

so weit mir bekannt ist, sind die Dinger noch nicht ausverkauft.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## sanke10 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Trommelfilter von Sprick*

Hallo Rainer!

Super sauberes Wasser, und die Zeitersparnis ! kaum noch Arbeit mit dem reinigen des Filters.
Klares Wasser auch ohne TF, mit einer guten Filteranlage ist das eigentlich kein allzu großes problem. Meine Fische und der Bodenablauf in 185 mtr. tiefe.

              


                                                                   Lenhart


----------



## ThomasK. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Trommelfilter von Sprick*

@Rainer:

So ein Teil würde aber leider die gesamten bisherigen Baukosten meines Teiches um ein Vielfaches übersteigen. Und ich mußte schon bei meiner Regierung betteln ihn überhaupt so zu bauen. Aber ich bin echt beeindruckt!!!

@Lenhart

Wie filterst du denn??? Mit welcher Bestückung?

MfG Thomas


----------

